# Girls racing on a top class



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The Rc44 international championship is one of top championships in racing classes. The boats are big, difficult to sail...and fast. They were all men... but that is over. Girls, give a hot support to the *"Women Only sailing team,"* they deserve it


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*cousin*

http://www.annatunnicliffe.com/content/view/12/27/

my cousin has been shining girl power amid us for a long time

good for your team too


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting... 11 women on the all woman boat compared to 8 or 9 on the other boats. I wonder how the extra women are worked in? 

I noticed one girl grinding a winch. She looked like her strength/energy was being taxed (she also looked more like a model than a deck monkey) but it didn't look like it was practical to have a second crew helping.

One other question: Is the whole team model material?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

JulieMor said:


> Interesting... 11 women on the all woman boat compared to 8 or 9 on the other boats. I wonder how the extra women are worked in?
> 
> I noticed one girl grinding a winch. She looked like her strength/energy was being taxed (she also looked more like a model than a deck monkey) but it didn't look like it was practical to have a second crew helping.
> 
> One other question: Is the whole team model material?


Jesus, Julie you talk like a macho man

What are you talking about? Just to be able to sail correctly one of those boats is already an accomplishment for any sailor, men or women. They have to be good as any F1 pilot has to be good even if he is the last on the track.

The boats have not by rule a max number of crew members but a max weight for the crew (640kg). if they all big guys like me, they will only be able to sail with 7

Now, if they are slim and nice girls they can sail with 11, that will mean an average weight of a bit more of 58kg for each girl.

They are in fact still recruiting, that movie was just a promotional movie.

They say on their web site:

*"Women Only Sailing Team will consist of 11 women on the sailing crew, and a small technical and shore crew.

The positions to be covered on board are:

- Tactician 
- Helm (Caroline Heerema)
- Mainsail trim 1
- Mainsail trim 2
- Grinder 1
- Grinder 2
- Genoa trim
- Gennaker trim
- Pit 1
- Pit 2
- Bow

We are putting together an international team, consisting of highly talented sailors. We will be recruiting women with varying skills and backgrounds, be it match racing or fleet racing, Olympic classes or bigger boat racing, and any other relevant experience.

If you like to be a part of Women Only Sailing Team, please send an email to [email protected]. Include a CV with your sailing and other relevant experience.

We intend to invite a first selection of sailors for recruitment training early this winter, after which the final team will be formed. More information regarding recruitment and training schedule will follow. "*

W-only

regards

Paulo


----------

